

Show HN: I've coded an iOS App to sell more websites - hilti

In Germany a lot of small businesses have old websites which are technically not state of the art. Most of them are using HTML4, Frames or simple DIY-Website builder by 1&amp;1 etc.<p>In total there are about 3.2 million small businesses and 30% don&#x27;t even have any site. That&#x27;s why I focus on this market.<p>Every time I speak to a potential client the first thing I do is analyzing his website for some key facts. Most of them are technical facts like page title or page description. Another tipping point is to show the clients website on a smartphone. It &quot;hurts&quot; them if they see how hard it is to pinch, zoom and scroll on their current website, which often is not optimized.<p>To be faster in acquisition I&#x27;ve developed an iOS App on my own which addresses these technical points and includes some other functions like checking Adwords click prices.<p>I&#x27;ve started to learn iOS development about 10 months ago. Coming from PHP and Ruby, the learning curve to Objective-C was pretty tough. About 300 hours of coding and learning went into this app.<p>Now my question to the hacker news community:<p>What would You pay for this app? What Do you think is the right pricing in the app store?<p>Here&#x27;s the link to the app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;de&#x2F;app&#x2F;onpage-seo&#x2F;id854357492?mt=8<p>Thanks for feedback.
======
hilti
[https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/onpage-
seo/id854357492?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/onpage-
seo/id854357492?mt=8)

